
Ask HN: I'd like to write a technical article for a major publication - 3pt14159
What should I do to maximize my chances that I&#x27;ll be taken seriously as I approach publications?
======
CrankyBear
Write for smaller publications first to build up your reputation.

------
PaulHoule
If you gave more details we could give more specific advice.

